# ~~ Vape King 16 Hot Specials for VapeCon ~~



## Gizmo (23/8/16)

​

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform (23/8/16)

Subbed


----------



## Soutie (23/8/16)

Yup subbed


----------



## Baby Blue$ (23/8/16)

Following


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/16)

Subbed


----------



## shabbar (23/8/16)

.


----------



## skola (24/8/16)

shabbar said:


> .


What he said


----------



## Kaizer (24/8/16)

On top, under thread title

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (24/8/16)

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 64751
> 
> 
> On top, under thread title



With tapatalk it's easier to reply and view participated threads

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zebeebee (24/8/16)

Im Right Here - Subbed


----------



## Kyli3boi (24/8/16)

Subbed


----------



## CJ van Tonder (24/8/16)

T-4 hours and 7 mins 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (24/8/16)

2 Hours left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/8/16)

1 Hour Early! See you all at VapeCon 2016!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel Alves (24/8/16)

noice, we couldnt wait long enough


----------



## shabbar (24/8/16)

Gizmo said:


> 1 Hour Early! See you all at VapeCon 2016!
> 
> View attachment 64792



hope you have plenty stock


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/16)

Gizmo said:


> 1 Hour Early! See you all at VapeCon 2016!
> 
> View attachment 64792


Woah!


----------



## brotiform (24/8/16)

How many Moonshots have you got??


----------



## CJ van Tonder (24/8/16)

Mmmmm can get myself a backup kit.....

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (24/8/16)

16 specials nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (24/8/16)

I hope you still have some 30Q batteries by the time I get to the front of the queue. I want


----------



## Vape_N8th (25/8/16)

Definitely picking up 2x 2 bay chargers ! , how many are you guys stocking ?


----------

